# Skyline MG+



## HOslotcarguy (Oct 3, 2009)

Newbie experiment with Skylines


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like the experiment worked!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a bunch of those F-Toys fitted to the Tomy SG+.....nice rigs.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

HOslotcarguy said:


> Newbie experiment with Skylines


So what is the experiment?


----------

